# Gas furnace burner shutting off



## mlohani (20 d ago)

My gas furnace is turnning with few minutes. Everything start as normal but after blowing warm air for like 2 minutes all burners start flickers and keep doing it for a minute and then burner goes off. Please see attached video. Can some one tell what is wrong. Does it seems like gas valve issue like supplying less gas and burners shut off after flickering. Thanks for advice


----------

